# ornate goby



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Any Info on him? I Know He Is Rare In The Trade But Thats It. I'll Post A Pic later


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They are found in groups or singly and are a sand shifting goby. What size reef do you have him in? He may not eat flakes. So make sure you have some frozen mysis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would just make sure that your sand bed is really established and that he has no competition for the same sand sifting habits. Once he is acclimated he may take to frozen foods. Did you see one at your Local Fish Store?


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I Feed Frozen Mysis And Pellets. He Eats Mysis Because He Was Just Fed Brfore I Boughf Him. Out Of The Three Available, He Was The Smallest And Ate All The Food. One,Did Not And The Big One Was Too Big. The Tank Is 29 Gallons and Is 1.5 Years Old With An Established Coepepod Community. He And A Small Nassirius Snail Are The Only Sand Creatures.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

As long as he eats you should be golden. Odd looking fish. I have never seen one before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

What a nice addition to your tank, I am jealous.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Neither Have I. I Loved My Diamond Goby,So I Was LOoking For Another Sand Sifter. When I Saw Him I Knew I Had ToGet One, Only 16.98. SinCe He Is Eating I Know He Will Live long


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya i get a diamond goby, he is cool. So is this fish. Good price to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Ya i get a diamond goby, he is cool. So is this fish. Good price to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I love all gobys, fresh and salt. absolutely adore them.
Sounds like you got great deal on him FrightyDog!

Tank, I thought you had a nano salt tank?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I do. My dad has a 110 reef. I call it mine cuz me and him sort of work on it together but my nano is in my room and is only mine. I would never put a diamond goby in a ten gallon lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

This goby is amazing. During feeding; I feed mysis in a baster. Well he goes up to the baster and opens his mouth for me to feed him! So I spot feed him, for now, while the others get scraps and floating pellets


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool. Is he in a reef?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes  The only thing on the floor is a dying gonipora and leather mushrooms


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice. If i find one im definitely going to get one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

